# FS - 10 Ga. Browning BPS $495 obo



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

For sale is a 10 gauge Browning BPS shotgun. 

Stamped on barrel:
Invector BPS Special Steel 10GA - 3 1/2" - Field Model - 26"

It is in excellent mechanical condition, has a few superficial dings and scratches in the wood stock from normal field use but nothing major. Comes with a Mod and Full choke, and I'll throw in a box or so of goose ammo. This thing will reach out and knock them down! 

Only selling because my hunting habits are shifting from waterfowl to big game after moving here from the midwest. 

$495 obo
Would consider trade +/- cash for a hunting compound bow.


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Not sure how to upload pics, but I have a bundle of them. PM me and I'll send.


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Price drop $450 obo


----------

